# Please help



## Confused and Exhausted (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, where to start. First of all I love my husband with all my heart and I want things to work out between us more than anything. So here's the story. Me and my husband have been married for 6 years. And honestly it seems to be getting tougher and tougher. First of all, we have almost no intimacy at all. This problem has been getting progressively worse ever since i got pregnant with our son over 4 years ago.He is constantly coming up with excuses. I've suggested he talk to the doctor about it because I feel he is way too young to not have a drive. He'll just say that he doesn't want to be put on a pill, or if we didn't argue so much it might be different. I feel like I am the only one that bends or compromises at all. I have even told him that I feel like we are just roommates and not a couple and he just shrugs it off.
Then there are his insecurity issues. I know he's been done wrong in the past but I feel like he is constantly questioning my integrity when he makes remarks an innuendos suggesting that I'm not honest or faithful. I take my marriage vows seriously and would not think of being unfaithful. I have never given him any reason not to trust me. And what bothers me the most is he will make comments like that in front of my 11 year old daughter to the point that she now rolls her eyes at his comments. Everything is a constant battle from why me and my daughter want to go to the high school basketball game to who was I talking to what was I so busy doing I couldn't answer his calls.
Don't get me wrong my husband is a good man. He adopted my daughter a year after we got married and he treats her like his own. I don't currently work because I went back school mainly to secure a future for not only myself but for our family together. I really appreciate everything he does for our family and myself. But I am extremely unhappy and have been for a very long time. It is a horrible feeling rejected by the one you love the most. And when I tell him that he says that I need to be put on antidepressants. I have done a lot of things over the past several months to attempt to make positive changes in my life to better me as a person and I hoped it would help make things better between the two of us but it hasn't. I really just want to feel like he is still in love with me. I want him to make me a priority. I am considering a separation because I don't know what else to do. I don't want to give the impression that I'm giving up on us but I can't go on the way it is anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Confused,

Have you asked him to go to counseling so both of you can try and make things better?

Try telling him this:

"Honey, I want to spend the rest of my life with you but you know we both have issues that have left us feeling distant at best and at most times more like roommates than husband and wife. I would like us both to see a marriage counselor to see if we can get this marriage back on track. I would be very happy if you agreed to go with me. Please say yes"

See what happens from there


----------

